# Asus ROG Ryujin 360 oder Kraken Z73



## Ringomeyer (26. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich bin für mein neues PC noch auf der Suche nach einer WaKü, die o.g beiden stehen zur Auswahl kann mich nicht so recht entscheiden,
vieleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit, preislich liegen sie ja gleich.

Restliche Systemdaten :

Asus Rog maximus Hero Z490
I9 10900 K
Asus Rog Helios Gehäuse
Asus Rog Thor 850 W
Asus Rog RTX 3080 ( In Bestellung )
Ram : Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro

Grüsse


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2020)

Na ja, da du schon eine Menge vor Asus hast -- gibts immer noch kein RAM von ASUS?  -- würde mir die Wahl leicht fallen.
Aber am Ende machst du mit keiner der beiden was falsch.


----------



## Viking30k (27. November 2020)

Ich hatte die ryujin 360 würde ich nicht mehr kaufen und zur Kraken greifen. 

Ich hatte so toll die ryujin wäre 3 mal Probleme damit 

1. War gleich von Anfang defekt die Pumpe Klang wie ein Rasierer 

2. Funktionierte aber die ryujin erstellt ein virtuelles Laufwerk für die Einstellungen Bilder das machte Probleme und sorgte für Langen System Start 

3. Ich musste nach jedem Neustart die Lüfter neu einstellen weil die Einstellungen wieder weg waren und alles auf höchster Drehzahl gelaufen ist. 

Bei allen 3 hatte ich zudem das Problem das man froh sein könnte irgendwas auf dem Display angezeigt zu bekommen außer dem Standard ROG Logo


----------

